

Typist - Add animated typing text to any block element - dcraw
http://davidcrawford.github.com/typist-jquery/

======
kellysutton
Nifty. Similar to our own Typer: <http://cosmos.layervault.com/typer-js.html>

~~~
dcraw
Nice. I like the design of your page! Is the highlight/retype effect in your
demo part of the plugin?

~~~
kellysutton
Yep. And it's all configurable.

------
mrmagooey
Very cool, adding to my list of things that I will immediately start trying to
use irrespective of actual need or requirement!

Fyi, debug is still on for your chartulo.us site, after watching the animated
typing produce a url, that url leads to the django yellow 404 :)

~~~
dcraw
Ah, thanks! I turned it on to find an issue and forgot to turn it back off.
Will do that now!

------
ernestipark
This is pretty neat! But I have to say, my biggest pet peeve is a library or
chunk of code that doesn't have a demo on the same page. It would be nice to
see that "terminal" on your plugin site.

~~~
dcraw
Thanks for checking it out. You're right, I'll add that demo today.

------
revelation
The 'echo' visuals are somewhat odd. Ever since the 90s, I think pretty much
any programs' console output has been instant.

Would probably look better if echo was instant with a wait time.

------
prezjordan
I'd love if this library were more generic (aka - not necessarily behaving
like a terminal, let the implementer make that decision).

~~~
dcraw
I went for the 'do one thing simply' interface. I'd be curious what kind of
interface you're looking for. Feel free to open an issue on github with some
suggestions.

